
Show HN: Factfold – Clojure library for flexible and correctness-prone software - notduncansmith
https://github.com/notduncansmith/factfold
======
notduncansmith
I posted this a few days ago and since have significantly revamped the README
to (hopefully) better explain what this library is about (allowing you to
express your program design directly as data, in a style that's portable to
most programming languages in use today) and how it adds value (neatly
separating bunched logic into discrete data structures that are near-trivially
implemented, debugged, and parallelized).

The wider implication being that hopefully, with this library, the
architecture of connected (including web) applications can be dramatically
simplified. Specifically, I want to rapidly develop and deploy efficient,
reliable applications that don't rely on databases, caches, message queues, or
other incidental complexity for small-to-medium-data projects. This library is
the first step towards that, with the next being some demonstration of
reliable, efficient persistent restart capabilities for event processing.

